# What kind of car to get....



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm looking for a car that will allow me to fit my bike inside of it. So far the one I'm looking at (and test drove) is the Toyota Scion XB and while it has a lot of room in the back, it's not quite enough to put my bike in without taking off the front wheel (I actually drove it home during the test drive to see if it would fit  I've been told that you can remove the back seats so maybe that would make enough room. I realize that I could just use a bike rack, but I would prefer to keep it inside the vehicle while transporting it. 
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

If you're a serious "car guy," get a used BMW E36 M3. Cheap, incredible handling and has fold-down rear seat that will fit a bike inside, though you will have to remove the front wheel. You can even get a CARB legal supercharger to get over 300 RWHP.


----------



## Williams700 (Jul 18, 2005)

why not just buy a truck? i'm pretty sure most trucks will fit your bike in the back without having to take off the front wheel. althought it's probably better to have it stand up so you don't get the frame scratched? my top choice would probably be like a toyota tacoma double cab so you can carry stuff and fit 5.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

Geddy5 said:


> I'm looking for a car that will allow me to fit my bike inside of it. So far the one I'm looking at (and test drove) is the Toyota Scion XB and while it has a lot of room in the back, it's not quite enough to put my bike in without taking off the front wheel (I actually drove it home during the test drive to see if it would fit  I've been told that you can remove the back seats so maybe that would make enough room. I realize that I could just use a bike rack, but I would prefer to keep it inside the vehicle while transporting it.
> Anyone have any ideas?


get a van


----------



## Williams700 (Jul 18, 2005)

is a scion xB considered a minivan? i mean it looks like one. actually it looks more like a toaster. i don't really see that being a car though.


----------



## Silver222 (Aug 5, 2004)

Go check out a Honda Element.

Please. Even if you don't like the way it looks. Bring your bike, and take a peek at it. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bots21 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Honda CRV*

Check the Honda CRV out. I had one and I could fit four road bikes in the back with the front wheels off and the seats folded down. Plus if you decide to get a roof rack, you can fit 4 or 5 more on top. You'll look like a circus, like I did, but you can fit a lot of bikes.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Mazda6*

With the rear seat backs folded forward, I can lay my entire 58cm Trek into my Mazda6 sedan. No need to remove a wheel. I'll post a picture if you need proof  The Mazda6 station wagon would be even more accommodating and, in my opinion, actually looks better than the sedan.

Caveat: I bought a Mazda6i 4-cylinder automatic and every once in a while experience the infamous 1st-to-2nd gear shift shock. Dealer fix: "they all do that."


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

*Maybe this isn't exactly an answer ...*



Geddy5 said:


> I'm looking for a car that will allow me to fit my bike inside of it. So far the one I'm looking at (and test drove) is the Toyota Scion XB and while it has a lot of room in the back, it's not quite enough to put my bike in without taking off the front wheel (I actually drove it home during the test drive to see if it would fit  I've been told that you can remove the back seats so maybe that would make enough room. I realize that I could just use a bike rack, but I would prefer to keep it inside the vehicle while transporting it.
> Anyone have any ideas?


but do you feel so strongly about not removing the front wheel that you'll let that dictate which vehicle you'll buy? There are legions of mid-sized cars out there, with rear seat pass-throughs, new and used, that will accomodate a bike easily once you fold down the rear seats. Getting the wheel off or on takes maybe thirty seconds when the bike in question is my fixie, which doesn't have any quick release, and maybe 5 or 10 seconds with my geared road bike, which has front (and rear) quick release. Obviously this is your dime and your choice, but the ability to keep the front wheel on seems like a pretty small advantage compared to quite a few other things that might make you want one care rather than another (or a truck rather than a car).


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

get the Element... incredibly well-designed interior for folks who haul a lot of gear...

example:

the two rear seats fold up and against the sides of the cargo space leaving a cavernous space. You could haul 5-6 bikes in there if you wanted

also, the floors do not have carpet. Rather, they have rubberized matting wghich can be hosed off after you tote your mud-caked mountain bike home

lastly, if you are tall like me (6'5") NOTHING has more headroom


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Element's great, but . . .*

. . . if you get one, don't hose off the floor. Honda says "damp cloth only." There's a $600.00 air bag control module and some other electronics right under the floor, none of which are waterproof. Honda's been busy trying to stamp out this (sub)urban hose-off myth.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't think anyone would be foolish enough to ACTUALLY take a hose to the inside of their $20k vehicle.

some things should be able to be left unsaid


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Geddy5 said:


> I'm looking for a car that will allow me to fit my bike inside of it. So far the one I'm looking at (and test drove) is the Toyota Scion XB and while it has a lot of room in the back, it's not quite enough to put my bike in without taking off the front wheel (I actually drove it home during the test drive to see if it would fit  I've been told that you can remove the back seats so maybe that would make enough room. I realize that I could just use a bike rack, but I would prefer to keep it inside the vehicle while transporting it.
> Anyone have any ideas?



What's the big deal with removing the front wheel?

I've fit TWO bikes in the back of my tiny Celica- seats down, wheels removed.

Seriously, being able to remove the front wheel is akin to being able to pump up your tires.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

My '86 Saab 900S hatch can take 2 bikes, easy.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Yes, agree.*



Rthur2sheds said:


> I didn't think anyone would be foolish enough to ACTUALLY take a hose to the inside of their $20k vehicle.
> 
> some things should be able to be left unsaid


Right, you would think so. But one of the guys in our club is a Honda tech and he tells us that about once a month someone hoses out their Element and then comes in for the inevitable repair.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

Geddy5 said:


> I'm looking for a car that will allow me to fit my bike inside of it. So far the one I'm looking at (and test drove) is the Toyota Scion XB and while it has a lot of room in the back, it's not quite enough to put my bike in without taking off the front wheel (I actually drove it home during the test drive to see if it would fit  I've been told that you can remove the back seats so maybe that would make enough room. I realize that I could just use a bike rack, but I would prefer to keep it inside the vehicle while transporting it.
> Anyone have any ideas?


I took my wif'e's Mazda 3 hatchback on a cycling trip. My bike fit in there fine after taking the front wheel off. What's the big deal about the front wheel? It takes about 20 seconds to take it on and off and there is no chain involved so you won't get dirty.


----------



## Silver222 (Aug 5, 2004)

wim said:


> Right, you would think so. But one of the guys in our club is a Honda tech and he tells us that about once a month someone hoses out their Element and then comes in for the inevitable repair.


You were able to do that in the concept car they did a few years ago that turned into the Element. I've had at least 5 people ask me if I can do that. It's turning into a bit of an urban legend.


----------



## velodev (Jul 31, 2005)

Audi A4 Avant here... put the two seats down and the bike fits with front wheel on.

The B5 platform (mid-90's to 2001) are probably less than $15k. The 2.8 engine can last a lifetime, if maintained (obviously). And the quattro goodness makes it a dream to drive in good or bad weather.

I'm a big Audi fan... if you can't tell.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Thanks for the replies...*

Taking the front wheel off isn't a big deal, I would just like to have something big enough so that I didn't have to - It's just a convenience thing.

I test drove the Honda Element yesterday and I love it. It has more power than the XB and you can fit several bikes in there at the same time, also it comes with more standard features, not to mention that two people could sleep in there pretty comfortably with the seats folded down. THe only problem so far is the price difference - the XB is around $16000 out the door (not including the giant sun roof that I want) and the Honda (base model) sticker is closer to $19000, but surprisingly the insurance is almost the same - the honda is only a few $ more/month.

Is there anything worse than the actual physical act of shopping for a car? Out of all the tactics that most of the cheesy a$$ salesmen use to wear you down, the worst one for me is the "Just let me run these numbers; I'll be right back." then they leave the room for 15 or 20 minutes. That one really ticks me off. The Toyota guy did that to me last week and I just looked at my watch. I guess he took the hint because he only took ten minutes. I can just picture the ba$tards kicking back in the next room having a cup of coffee while they leave you to stew, probably watching it all on hidden video.

Now the Honda guy was beyond belief. The sticker on the Element that I drove (EX model) was just under $24K - way out of my price range. When I mentioned that, the guy (who had a tendency to stand too close to me) said that they only made around $1500 profit on it, but when I said that I was looking at the XB - which was under $19000 OTD, he said "what if I could do that with the Element?" What happend to the $1500 profit?  More than likely the answer to his question is: you can't! I left while I could still keep a polite smile on my face as the need to shower slowly became more urgent.

I'd like to put a car salesman and a tort lawyer in a cage with a piece of raw meat and see which one came out alive...

I've sent out a couple of inquiries to other Honda dealers for a base Element, and I'm waiting to see if I can get one OTD for no more than $20K. One online dealer quoted me $18,600, but this was before tax and license and fees and blah blah blah, so maybe I still have a shot.

Man I hate this!


----------



## anish (Jul 18, 2005)

Geddy5 said:


> Taking the front wheel off isn't a big deal, I would just like to have something big enough so that I didn't have to - It's just a convenience thing.
> 
> I test drove the Honda Element yesterday and I love it. It has more power than the XB and you can fit several bikes in there at the same time, also it comes with more standard features, not to mention that two people could sleep in there pretty comfortably with the seats folded down. THe only problem so far is the price difference - the XB is around $16000 out the door (not including the giant sun roof that I want) and the Honda (base model) sticker is closer to $19000, but surprisingly the insurance is almost the same - the honda is only a few $ more/month.
> 
> ...



Maybe you've looked into this, but i strongly recommend you look at 1-2 year certified pre owned. The odo might not say 0 miles, but is 10,000mi on a Honda for thousands less a good incentive? Look around for a good cert pre owned dealer and you'll save a lot of money int he long term, and they even give it the "new car smell." Save some money on the car, pimp your bike my friend


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

Geddy5 said:


> ...I test drove the Honda Element yesterday and I love it. It has more power than the XB and you can fit several bikes in there at the same time, also it comes with more standard features, not to mention that two people could sleep in there pretty comfortably with the seats folded down...


Just in case you actually want to do any off-roading, you might want to explore the durability of the Element. I saw one getting towed into the local Honda dealership with a snapped rear axle, and no body damage. I'd guess that the owner landed too hard, or tried to climb a log that was too big. Of course, it _does_ have that great iPod plug-in port.

(I'm happy with my CRV. With front wheel off, I can get my bike into the back fully upright, and clamp the fork in a cleat mounted on a piece of 1x6. )

Curt


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

curtw said:


> Just in case you actually want to do any off-roading, you might want to explore the durability of the Element. I saw one getting towed into the local Honda dealership with a snapped rear axle, and no body damage. I'd guess that the owner landed too hard, or tried to climb a log that was too big. Of course, it _does_ have that great iPod plug-in port.
> 
> (I'm happy with my CRV. With front wheel off, I can get my bike into the back, and clamp the fork in a cleat mounted on a piece of 1x6. )
> 
> Curt


I like the Element and would get one if I was in the market for another vehicle. It has hardly any ground clearance though so if you are looking at off-roading I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

I wonder if a Toyota Matrix would do the trick... might want to check it out. 

Otherwise, I'd suggest a WRX wagon, but I don't think it quite is what you are looking for!


----------



## king4wd (May 17, 2004)

Several points on shopping for bike-friendly transportation:
1) You may think they're lame, but your best choice is a wagon. On the low end is the Kia Rio Cinco. On the high end is the Dodge Magnum. in between is the Subaru Impreza.
2) Do not go to dealers to talk to salesmen. Go to [email protected] or Autobytel.co or Edmunds.com They'll all give you a link to the fleet managers at nearby dealerships. You won't deal with the "let's run some numbers" gag because you'll be dealing with the boss from the start.
3) Do you mountain bike as well as road ride? If so you'll want something with better ground clearance and a tougher undercarriage such as the Subaru or a Jeep.
4) Get analytical about it. Do some research and find as many vehicles as you can that fit your criteria. Then narrow it down to 6-7 models you can go test drive. You'll be happier with your choice that way because you'll get what best suits you.
5) "Certified pre-owned" in English this means the dealer is guaranteeing that someone else owned this vehicle before they sold it to you. Its still a used car, which means a reduced warantee. Plus the previous owner traded it in for 1 or more reasons. In purchasing that car you will inherit those problems. Lemon laws only cover new cars, not used, regardless of mileage, ageor even if they're "certified".
Best of luck with your new car!!!!


----------



## plmn (Feb 21, 2005)

curtw said:


> Just in case you actually want to do any off-roading, you might want to explore the durability of the Element. I saw one getting towed into the local Honda dealership with a snapped rear axle, and no body damage. I'd guess that the owner landed too hard, or tried to climb a log that was too big. Of course, it _does_ have that great iPod plug-in port.
> 
> (I'm happy with my CRV. With front wheel off, I can get my bike into the back fully upright, and clamp the fork in a cleat mounted on a piece of 1x6. )
> 
> Curt


You do realize that mechanically, the CRV is built on the same platform as the Element. Niether one is very capable off-road. They do make nice wagons though, roomy and reasonably efficient.


----------



## 9-speed (Feb 16, 2004)

*What not to get...*

A Hyundai Elantra. I got the hatchback GT version. I'm still kicking my @ss for buying it. This truly is, for so many reasons, the worst car I have ever driven or owned. This is coming from someone who owned a Ford Tempo for 12 years. This car will never make it to 12 years.

The only positive I have about the Elantra hatch is that you can load your bike inside w/out taking off any wheels.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a Subaru Impreza Wagon. The model is called the Outback (not to be mistaken with the larger outback. Outabck is only a trim). Anyways, a couple of things:
First off we are getting close to the end of the year. If you could wait a couple of months you can get a much better deal because dealers want to get rid of "old " models that are still on the lot to make room for the new next years models.
When I got my wagon I din't even have to negotiate much and I got mine 3k below sticker cause it was 1 of 5 vehicles left from the previous year. I also got mine with the outdoor package which comes with rubber matts in the cargo area as well as floor mats and mudflaps. Along with AWD I can go anywhere any time of year. I looked at the element and like it but after adding 4WD and comparable addon the car was up 24K vs the 19K sticker on the subaru.
Car shopping isdependent on the market and the dealer sometimes. There are 2 types as far as I'm concerned. Large volume and high profit. Large volume dealers aren't too concerened with individual profit because they get kickbacks from manufacturer for selling quantity. The smaller dealers can't compete in quantity therefore dont get some of that money so they have to get it from the individual.
Look around. I can put my bike (54) without taking off the wheel in the car. I can drive in the snow and never have an issue. When I bought the car it was the best deal out there at the time. Check it out.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

plmn said:


> You do realize that mechanically, the CRV is built on the same platform as the Element.


 I did not. I stopped looking at the Element as soon as I realized that the rear seat design makes it physically impossible to carry three people back there.


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

BMW X3 (or X5) have sport racks for upright mounting 2 bikes inside the vehicle. Of course requires taking the front wheel off.

http://www.bmwusa.com/BMW2003/Templ...F2A-4715-B438-D71A4CDDB6F8}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest

I think the nissan Xterra has a similar accessory.

With other SUVs, such as the Honda CRV and Mazda Tribute (Ford Escape/ Merc Mariner twins) can always manufacture a bike mounting accessory with a piece of plywood or 2x4 and inexpensive fork mounting brackets.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*The car for you*

I'd go with this one from Chrysler.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Get a Subaru Outback...*

...you can fit anything, including a horse, in the back. I'm on my second, a 2005 XT (turbo) and it's a great car for anybody who skis, bikes, plays tennis, etc., and travels to do so. Go through cars.direct.com, and you'll save lots of money and avoid the haggling...


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Slim Chance said:


> I'd go with this one from Chrysler.


 That has to be the uglist car I've ever seen in my entire life, and I'm pretty sure it's targeted at people my age.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Last two I ruled out were xB and Element*

I did a ton of research last spring looking for the same thing (then found such a good deal on a low-mile 2003 Protege that I bought new clips for my Yakima rack and I'll carry the bikes on top). The last two cars I eliminated were the xB and the Element. Of the two, I liked the Honda--it just felt good, and I've owned a couple of Civics that were bulletproof, and the Scion is just too damn boxy even for a guy who likes boxes.
Warning, though: Despite the hype, DO NOT HOSE OUT the back of the Element. It's not meant for it, and some of the air bag electronics live under that floor. I've had two letters from readers (I'm a newspaper and magazine columnist) who said they washed out the back and wound up with about $600 worth of damage that Honda wouldn't cover because it was an "unintended use."


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...you can fit anything, including a horse, in the back. I'm on my second, a 2005 XT (turbo) and it's a great car for anybody who skis, bikes, plays tennis, etc., and travels to do so. Go through cars.direct.com, and you'll save lots of money and avoid the haggling...


wouldn't the XT be a Forester? Which also is a great car... I love Subarus, plus they sponsored Lance's team.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Get sumthin" cheap*

and reliable. A Saturn is easy on gas (and way reliable). A car is just transportation, but our bikes are our passion! Whatever you buy just remember that gas is never going to be cheap again. I use a Saris Bones bike rack that holds two bikes and it's infinitely adjustable to accomodate a van or a car with a trunk spoiler. They come in five colors as well.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Geddy5 said:


> I realize that I could just use a bike rack, but I would prefer to keep it inside the vehicle while transporting it.
> Anyone have any ideas?


I'd recommend against hauling a bike inside a vehicle where the bike isn't secured b/c of what could happen in an accident. I've had two friends that got injuries in car wrecks from objects in the vehicle (broken arm and gash on the rear of the head).

Another reason is b/c you are likely to get it scratched from something sliding into it while you are making a turn or something (if the bike is on the side).

So if you don't mind an inside fork mount then look for something that either has an inside mount accessory that you can buy or make one yourself. On my currently vehicle it had bolts where a cargo net attached, I took a bolt out and found the same thread/pitch at home depot and bought some longer ones. Took a 2x6, drilled two holes in it, and mounted it in the vehicle where the other bolts went before. Then I just screwed in the fork mount ($15). Two small velcro strips and you can secure your front whell to either the frame or rear wheel. I've got two fork mounts on the board so I can carry two bikes inside easily, I can even fit my mountain bike w/out lowering the seat and it's got quite a bit higher BB. The bikes have to be tilted slightly to get in through the rear door but are able to be stood up once the seat is inside. The vehicle is an Isuzu Trooper, gas mileage sucks, and if I didn't own a boat I would've preferred to buy something else like a Subaru wagon or even a minivan.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Check Saturn's reliability again--it's gone in the tank.*



Thommy said:


> and reliable. A Saturn is easy on gas (and way reliable). A car is just transportation, but our bikes are our passion! Whatever you buy just remember that gas is never going to be cheap again. I use a Saris Bones bike rack that holds two bikes and it's infinitely adjustable to accomodate a van or a car with a trunk spoiler. They come in five colors as well.



The early Saturns were great, but the later ones have had real problems. Check Consumer Reports or some other source before you go near those things.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Well,....*

Over this last weekend I've looked at lots of cars, trucks, suvs, and nearly all of the ones that I really liked were out of my price range (like the Hummer H-1  After all of my searching I've come right back down to where I started, with two choices: the XB and the Element. To make the choice a littler easier I found a dealer who thinks he can get the Honda about $20/month more than the Toyota, which is pretty darn good for such a price difference. I've put in for financing from both of them and will hopefully hear from them by this weekend, at which point I'll be posting a picture of my new Element or XB on this thread!


----------



## 40-ish (Apr 5, 2005)

*Chevy Equinox*

Check out the Chevy Equinox. Rear seat slides forward/back 8" for lots more room in back in case you need both bike hauling and people in back seat.. 5 speed auto is really nice and the thing drives like it's on rails in the snow.

http://www.chevrolet.com/suvs/


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Chevy Tahoe. I can put my tandem inside.


----------



## Gvl_M3 (Feb 22, 2005)

If you want convience, get a used Dodge Caravan. The seats fold right into the floor. 30 secs you go from people hauler to bike hauler. Used are around 12-15,000.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Chevy Tahoe. I can put my tandem inside.


Upright or on it's side? Upright w/out removing both seatposts? I've got an 01 Trooper and I hual our tandem upright w/out lowering the seatposts, the rear wheel sits on the center consule and comes forward about 14" from my seat back. Just remove the front wheel and roll it in and set it in the fork mounts. Requires removal of a rear seat though, but I've gotten to where it only takes about 2-3min to take out or put in the seat.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I got it!*

Here is my new car! I got it Firday and I love it so far. I was a little leary about the color, but it is growing on me.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

So was it the deal you could get on the Element that made your decision?

Lets see pics with your bike in it!


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Good deal...*

I was trying to get the Element but didn't think I could afford it. I finally got it for $20/month more than what the Scion would have been. It seems that Toyota has a fixed % rate that they charge you depending upon your credit score, while the Honda guys were able to be a little more flexible so I got a much better rate than I was getting with Toyota.

The bikes fit inside the back very easily and there's several tie down hooks for securing them with a bungee cord, and if I take the back seats completely out (a matter of 15 seconds) I can fit 4 bikes in it with the front wheel still attached.
Friday night at work I put all the seats down and laid down in the back and with my head directly under the moon roof, my feet were still about 2 feet from the dash board. There is a lot of room in it for such a smallish vehicle.

I'll post some more pictures later on.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

Nice choice. If you have the moonroof then you have an AWD model. I see it has alloy wheels so it is an EX. It also looks like it has an auto trans  . That and the color would be the only things I would change. I currently own a '03 Nissan Frontier with a 4 cylinder and auto trans and really wish I had gotten the manual.

I have read a lot about the Element and the only negatives I can think of are the windshield cracking issues, which may have been resolved and it is a bit noisy inside. I haven't ridden in one though so I have no experience. Check this site out if you haven't already

http://www.elementownersclub.com/

I think it is a much better choice than the Scion.


----------



## gtown (Jul 17, 2003)

*Sweet! You'll love the E!*

I've been following this post and figure it's time to chime in. You'll love the Element. We've had one for 1.5 years and it's been a great vehicle. No problems what so ever. You are right. There is a lot of room in a short, but tall, Element. I'm always surprised on how much stuff I can fit in. I've even picked up a washer and dryer set from Sears in the thing. Try doing that with a sedan or wagon. They are great in the snow and, I feel, drive great for longer trips. The seats are simple, but I find they have very good support. One thing you'll really grow to love is the lack of carpet. This make the E so easy to keep clean. I don't know why they don't offer SUV's and minivans with this type of interior. Every minivan carpet I've seen is a mess of spilt drinks, Cherios, dog hair and spilt icecream. With the Element....damp sponge...wipe....looks like new.

Enjoy the new ride!

gtown


----------



## who?me? (Apr 14, 2005)

*Perfect Cycling Car*

I have an 05 CK Element that I bought simply because of my bikes. With the tinted windows the bikes don't even show. I put couple of fork mounts on a board and I am good to go with both the MTB and the road bike. You will like it. I run 28-30 mpg all the time.


----------



## nlmueng (Jul 22, 2005)

I use my 2005 Toyota prius, my road bike fits in the trunk with the back seat down, and my wifes hybrid fits in with the front tire off. I am thinking of getting a hitch for it though so I can bring my dog with me on trips out of town and the bike. It also gets great mpg and pollutes very little.


----------



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Not an EX*



vol245 said:


> Nice choice. If you have the moonroof then you have an AWD model. I see it has alloy wheels so it is an EX. It also looks like it has an auto trans  . That and the color would be the only things I would change. I currently own a '03 Nissan Frontier with a 4 cylinder and auto trans and really wish I had gotten the manual.
> 
> I have read a lot about the Element and the only negatives I can think of are the windshield cracking issues, which may have been resolved and it is a bit noisy inside. I haven't ridden in one though so I have no experience. Check this site out if you haven't already
> 
> ...


Yep, all wheel drive, but it's not an EX - I couldn't afford the EX, but it didn't have anything that I coudln't live without except maybe anitlock brakes. As for the automatic, I was fully intending to get the manual but every car I've ever owned had a manual and I'm just tired of shifting! And, besides, the Element (even though only a 4 banger) has plenty of power. It's not like I bought a Porsche with an auto  
It is kinda noisy inside compared to other cars I've driven, but the stereo covers that nicely so it doesn't bother me all that much.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Can you fit a bike in a VW bug? Will it take a bike rack? (Not sure where it would go.)


----------

